# Home Workshop Tool Tour



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I made a video of SOME of the power tools I have accumulated over the years. Sold a lot of big tools on wheels. This is what I have left. Which is your favorite tool in your shop?

Watch Video Here https://youtu.be/-GJEn3LwzPA


----------



## TomTJ (Jun 14, 2017)

You've got a really nice set up there and loving the DeWALT tools.

Roughly how long did it take you to build up to this and if you don't mind roughly how much is invested? 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

TomTJ said:


> You've got a really nice set up there and loving the DeWALT tools.
> 
> Roughly how long did it take you to build up to this and if you don't mind roughly how much is invested?
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Tom... wow what question that is so hard to answer. Well, I probably started collecting this stuff in the late 80s. No idea how much money I spent and you are not seeing a lot of the bigger machines which I sold a couple of years ago. I will say this, I have gotten some deals.


----------

